# Drill rifles - where can we lawfully bring them?



## FLYBOY09 (5 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

I have a question about drill rifles and Canadian laws and regulations about where we can bring them. I was told we cannot bring the clearly-marked drill rifles to school and public places for parade / practice. I would like to understand better the laws and regulations around that.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## gwp (6 Apr 2009)

Fly Boy 09 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I have a question about drill rifles and Canadian laws and regulations about where we can bring them. I was told we cannot bring the clearly-marked drill rifles to school and public places for parade / practice. I would like to understand better the laws and regulations around that.
> Thank you in advance.


There is no simple answer, but local legislation, national and regional orders and common sense dictate where and when "weapons" are displayed in public.   In Quebec there is provincial law with regard to "weapons" in schools.  If you reside in Quebec check with your Corps officers for details.  Across the country there is a wide variety of situations that are determined by the relationship of the local school authorities and the cadet organization.

The Canadian Forces Recruiting Group has directed Recruiting Centres that small arms will not be used in recruiting displays at schools and where weapons are displayed only persons 18 years and older may handle them with supervision.  Many reserve units follow that policy.

Where and when a cadet corps will carry/display weapons will be directed by the Corps/Squadron Commanding Officer in accordance with national and regional direction in accordance with the applicable legislation both provincial and federal with due consideration and respect for local conditions.  

Operational firearms, air rifles and drill purpose decommssioned weapons are all treated in the same manner with regards to their security and transportation.


----------

